# Neues Dokument zur Überlagerten Gefährdung



## Safety (26 März 2010)

Für alle die es noch nicht kennen.


http://www.bg-metall.de/praevention/fachausschuesse/infoblatt/deutsch.html

Viel Spaß damit.


----------

